# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Presidenti iranian -" Izraeli të zhvendoset në Evropë"!

## DYDRINAS

Presidenti iranian kritikohet ashpër për komentet mbi Holokaustin

09-12-2005

VOA News


Presidenti iranian i vijës së ashpër u kritikua gjerësisht për komentet e tij, në të cilat ai shpreh dyshim rreth holokaustit dhe sugjeron që Izraeli të zhvendoset në Evropë.

Gjatë fjalës që mbajti dje në një takim të nivelit të lartë të udhëheqësve islamikë në Arabinë Saudite, presidenti iranian, Mahmud Ahmedinexhad, tha se nëse evropianët pretendojnë se kanë vrarë miliona hebrenj, atëherë ata duhet ti japin Izraelit një pjesë të territorit të tyre.

Sekretari i Përgjithshëm i Kombeve të Bashkuara, Kofi Anan,  tha se ishte tronditur thellë nga këto komente dhe u bëri thirrje të gjitha vendeve të kundërshtojnë mohime të tilla të holokaustit.

Zëdhënësi i Departamentit amerikan të Shtetit, Adam Ereli, tha se komentet e udhëheqësit iranian ishin të neveritshme dhe të dënueshme, siç i cilësoi ai. Izraeli i dënoi komentet si të urryera dhe raciste. Komentet e presidentit iranian u dënuan edhe nga udhëheqësit gjermanë e britanikë.

Në tetor, udhëheqësi iranian shkaktoi polemika të forta ndërkombëtare kur e cilësoi Izraelin si kancer dhe sugjeroi që ai të fshihet nga harta.

----------


## Davius

*Deklarata të papranueshme * 

Mbarë opinioni ndërkombëtar reagon me indinjatë pas deklaratës së presidentit të Iranit, Mahmud Ahmedinaxhad kundër Izraelit 

Presidenti i Iranit, Mahmud Ahmedinexhad është shprehur për krijimin e një shteti hebrej në territorin gjerman dhe austriak. Njëkohësisht, siç njoftojnë mediat iraniane, duke folur përpara gazetarëve në qytetin e pelegrinazhit, Mekë, Ahmedinexhad ka përgënjeshtruar përndjekjen e hebrejve gjatë kohës së nazizmit. Qeveria e SHBA i kritikoi këto deklarata si perverse dhe marrëzi. Izraeli i ka cilësuar ato si të "përbindshme". 


*Reagime në Gjermani*

Gjatë takimit në Berlin, kancelarja Angela Merkel dhe presidenti francez, Zhak Shirak i hodhën poshtë si "tërësisht të papranueshme" deklaratat e presidentit të Iranit. Merkel theksoi, se i hedh poshtë me forcë këto deklarime: "Si kancelare e Republikës federale të Gjermanisë dhe duke pasur parasysh përgjegjësinë tonë historike vetëm mund të them, se ne e hedhim poshtë me forcë dhe se do të angazhohemi me gjithçka është e mundur, për të bërë të qartë, se në asnjë lloj rrethane nuk ka për të pasur rrezikim të ekszitencës së shtetit të Izraelit. Jam plotësisht e sigurt, se shumica në bashkësinë ndërkombëtare mendon në mënyrë të ngjashme", nënvizoi Merkel. 

Edhe ministri i punëve të jashtme, Frank-Valter Shtajnmajer është shprehur me indinjatë në Bruksel duke nënvizuar: "Besoj, se kjo tregon, se me sa pak seriozitet dhe me sa shumë cinizëm po e gjykon qeveria në Iran situatën aktuale". Njëkohësisht Shtajnmajer siguroi, se BE-ja do t´i vazhdojë bisedimet me Teheranin për të marrë garanci që ai nuk dëshiron të prodhojë armë bërthamore. 

Siç njofton agjencia e lajmeve IRNA, Ahmedinexhad shprehimisht ka deklaruar: "Disa shtete evropiane këmbëngulin, që Hitleri ka vrarë miliona hebrej të pafajshëm. Kushdo që e vë në dyshim këtë dënohet ose përfundon në burg. Ne nuk e pranojmë këtë pretendim, pra Holokaustin. Por edhe sikur kjo të ketë ekzistuar vërtetë ne u shtrojmë pyetjen evropianëve: A është arësye vrasja e hebrejve të pafajshëm për të mbështetur pushtuesit në Jeruzalem? Në rast se evropianët janë të ndershëm, duhet që t´u bëjnë vend sionistëve në disa prej vendeve të tyre si në Gjermani apo Austri. E kështu sionistët mund të krijojnë shtetin e tyre. Nëse ju evropianët i ofroni një pjesë tuajën Izraelit, ne do ta mbështesim iniciativën tuaj", ka deklaruar shprehimisht Ahmedinexhad i cituar nga agjencia IRNA. Këtë deklaratë Ahmedinaxh e bëri në kuadër të një takimi të nivelit të lartë të vendeve islamike në Mekë. 

*Reagime në Izrael*

Një zëdhënës i ministrisë së jashtme izraelite tha, se "kjo nuk është hera e parë që presidenti iranian përdor një gjuhë të tillë të përbindshme ndaj hrebrejve dhe Izraelit". Duke iu referuar Asamblesë së Përgjithshme të OKB-së, që së fundi dënoi përgënjeshtrimin në çdo lloj forme të Holokaustit, ndaj sipas zëdhënësit, me këto deklarime Ahmedinexhad bën të qartë, se ai me pozicionin e vet "qëndron jashtë normave të pranuara ndërkombëtarisht".

ShBA deklarojnë, se me këto shprehje të presidentit iranian përforcohen rezervat kundrejt qeverisë iraniane. Duke pasur një qëndrim të tillë është edhe më e rëndësishme që Irani nuk duhet të posedojë armë bërthamore. 

Deutsche Welle

----------


## Wordless

Hametinxhabi :-) president kamikaz! Prisni te dogjoni buuumet tani. Çifutet s'jane kristjane
qe "me qellove ne nje faqe, futem dhe nje te tjetre", çifutet jane "sy per sy e dhembe per 
dhembe". Kane per tia fshire nga faqja e dheut ato centralet me materiale-mbeturina ruse.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Na ishte se ç'na ishte. Na ishte njehere nje mustaqelli rrondokop qe quhej Saddam. Fryhej e kapardisej me keq si gjeli ne maje te plehut. E mire, nje dite prej ditesh, ky Saddami na ben nje vizite ne Paris, dhe na takon nje bufon te gjate, tip plepi, qe quhej Chirac. Ishin ca vite te çuditshme atehere, diku nga 1980. Edhe mire, folen e folen, koke me koke e faqe me faqe dhe ky plepi ia mbushi mendjen gjelit qe t'i shiste ca centrale berthamore. Se sa, kjo nuk dihej. E mire, gjeli mustaqelli u krekos dhe pak me shume dhe u kthye ne kotec me duar plot. Edhe filluan ndertimet, edhe nderto e nderto, tulle pas tulle e llaç pas llaçi, dhe ca dite para se t'ia presin shiritin ketij centralit, se ç'na u ngriten nga Izraeli ca gjera qe fluturonin, dhe se ç'hidhnin ca gjera te vogla tip bumje e drejt e tek keto centralet. Edhe keto gjerat flururuese u kthyen shendoshe e mire ne shtepine e tyre. Edhe gjeli na ngeli me gisht ne goje. Edhe plepi na tha qe s'ishte ndonje gje e mire qe keto fluturaket leshonin ca gjera nga goja e tyre. Por Izraeli nuk e prishi shume terezine se Jeruzalemi ishte nje vrap pele nga koteci i Saddamit, kurse Parisi ishte ca si larg. E keshtu, gjela te tjere kane filluar te kendojne ngjirur. Por gjeli nuk e di se kur pules i vjen rreth b..., ajo nuk di ç'ben dhe mos i dil perpara. Dy kembe pule per nje koke jane...

Ja keshtu, edhe per sonte perralla mbaroi. Shihemi perseri. Teta Pavlina ju do shume, dhe ju puth fort, sidomos babin tim qe e pelqente fort  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Albin

*Ahmadinexhad propozon shtetet hebrej në Evropë*


Kryetari iranian Mahmud Ahmadinexhad mbrëmë u propozoi gjermanëve dhe austriakëve që në territorin e shteteve të tyre të sigurojnë sipërfaqe për krijimin e shtetit hebrej nëse ndihen fajtore për gjenocidin e bërë mbi hebrenjtë gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. ... 


"Nëse mendoni se hebrenjtë janë të shkelur, përse mendoni se muslimanët palestinezë duhet ta paguajnë çmimin për këtë?. Nëse ju i keni maltretuar, atëherë ndajeni një pjesë të territorit tuaj evropian për regjimin cionist që të mund atje të vendosin pushtet të cilën aq shumë e dëshirojnë, ndërsa ne për këtë do t`ju mbështesim", tha Ahmadinexhad në intervistën e dhënë për rrjetin televiziv iranian "Al-Alam".

"Gjermania dhe Austria le t'i japin regjimit cionist dy apo tri krahina dhe problemi do të zgjidhet menjëherë", tha Ahmadinexhad.

"Vendet evropiane mbeten në faktin se mbi hebrenjtë kanë kryer gjenocid gjatë Luftës së Dytë Boterore", ndërsa "si pasojë e kësaj mbështesin regjimin pushtues në Jerusalem". "Ne këtë nuk e pranojmë", tha kryetari iranian në Mekë i cili është duke marrë pjesë në samitin e Organizatës për konferencën islamike.

Duke quajtur Izraelin si "kancer", ai e përsëriti qëndrimin tradicional të Teheranit lidhur me organizimin e një referendumi më mesin e popullatës e cila është vendase në këtë rajon, duke përjashtuar më pas popullatën hebreje e cila është vendosur pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore"./V.H./Liria

www.lajmet.com

----------


## antares

Ne fakt Presidenti Iranian nuk e ka keq! Kur Lakejve te Berlinit dhe Vjenes u ardhka kaq shume keq per cifutet, le ti shperblejne me territoret e tyre. Ne fund te fundit Gjermania ja ka marre mire doren me pune territoresh se ne harten e 2005 ka 45% me pak territore se sa ne 1905!
Po ta kete tumorin cifut afer-afer (te themi ne Hanover) e ka dhe me te lehte ti jape tributet (deri me sot 2 trilion dollare), ne jete te jeteve......
Sa per ate perrallen me pula e gjela ai perralletreguesi duhet te kete parasysh se pikerisht per kete eventualitet Rusia i shiti 700 milion dollare raketa Tor-M1 apo Sam-16!
Perralletreguesi me pula e gjela duhet te dije qe njesia kunderajrore e Beogradit qe qeroi nje F-11A (te padukshem) mbi Beograd e beri kete me Sam-6 ne nje nate pa hene!
Pra helli per gjelin judaik eshte gati!

----------


## ORIONI

> Pra helli per gjelin judaik eshte gati!


 :pa dhembe:  

Po biseduan njehere Hitleri me Stalinin.Hitleri i tha Stalinin- Do vras 1 milion cifute dhe nje gomist.Stalini e pyeti po pse do e vrasesh kete gomistin.E shikoj tha hitleri qe asnje nje nuk pyet per 1 miliuon cifutet por pyet vetem per nje gomist.

Ajo qe une mendoj eshte se kete ahmedixhanin e fusin si puna tajvanit me kinen.Me duket se duan ti bejne presion shteteve arabe duke kercenuar izraelin.Po nuk ia shkrepi izraeli dhe amerika iranit une se ha ate kokerr ulliri.Kam qejf qe tullumbaci amerikan te fruhet pak me shume se ashtu i hollohet lekura.

----------


## niku-nyc

Deklarata shum pa tru i ketij presidenti qe me keto llafe po na duket sikur do pushtoka gjith boten! Se cfare beri Gjermania apo Evropa ne Luften e 2 Boterore eshte problemi i tyre dhe Irani as nuk beri ndonje rol. Ne qofse Irani kishte ber rol atehere ky mushka e Iranit do te kishte te drejt te hapte gojen!

A thoni Amerika ka frik se Rusia i tha disa Sam-16? Rusia i dha se ska buke te haje ne dimer dhe e beri per ekonomi dhe jo aleance! Po nejse ky presidenti i Iranit po rrezikon shum me keto llafe qe ndonje dite do te bej gafe te sulmoj Izraelin apo forcat Amerikane ne rajon dhe pastaj e ha nji Tomahawk ne kok edhe pastaj shofim a flet mo!

Mos harroni qe Irani mund te ket disa predha por lufta sot behet me satelite dhe teknollogji por presidenti Iranit kujton se eshte akoma ne vitin 1967 ne Six Day War :pa dhembe:

----------


## Lunesta

Pse si fusin nji bome ktij Iranit qe ta mylli squpin...

----------


## Alket123

Eshte i ri si president, ska brume ne politike keshtu qe ja fut keshtu ti dali ku ti dali.

Faktoret ekonomike nuk jane te favorshme per kete president dhe qeverine e tij. Irani djeg nafte, e cila shitet tani mire ne tregun boterror, per energji elektrike. Te tjeret 70-90% te energjise elektrike e kane nga hidrocentrale dhe centrale atomike. Kjo eshte humbje ekonomike per Iranin.

Irani ka lumenj por ska as rruge as infrastruture per te ndertuar keto hidrocentrale. I thoni faleminderit Enver Hoxhes qe vuri plane pesevjecare per ndertimin e hidrocentraleve.

Te mos zgjatem shume e dini ate teorine se misri,gruri nuk u be dhe ne jemi te varfer sepse Izraeli ka pushtuar Palestinen? Sepse Allahu do na ndihmoje ekonomikisht kur Izraeli te largohet nga toka e shenjte.
Nese besoni cmendurisht ne Allah atehere kjo teori e mesiperme qendron e vertete.

http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/...k/geos/ir.html
Sipas standarteve te tyre te varferise 40-45% e popullsise ne Iran eshte nen nivelin e varferise.

----------


## Albin

Po lexoja teletekstin sot tek klani dhe aty pashe qe Anglia i kishte dhene nje ndihme Izraelit ne lidhje me nje uje qe perdoret per centralet atomike.Une mendoj ndryshe nga ahmedixhani qe Izraeli te kaloje ne token e amerikes mundesisht afer florides dhe New Orleansit ose te kaloje ne tokat e Anglise meqe qe anglia ajo qe ia vodhi token palestinezeve dhe ia dha Izraelit.

----------


## niku-nyc

Albin mos harro qe Izraelitet jan te parit qe kan ardhur ne ate toke perprara Arabve kurse Anglezet erdhen me shume se 1,000 vjet me vone aty qe filluan te ndanin kufinjt.

Me ate qe po thua ti dhe simpatizimi per mushken e Iranit esht njesoj sikur te vinte ne fuqi nje president i ri i Serbis te hapte probleme duke then qe Kosova eshte toka e jone dhe te shporren Kosovaret nga toka e tyre!

Ne qofse je pro-mushkes esht e njejta gje dhe per Kosoven sikur te thuash pro-Serb!

----------


## Albin

Arabet jane pasardhesit e Ismailit kurse hebrejte jane pasardhesit e Jakubit nipit te Ismailit megjithese sot hebrejte jane perzierje rracash kombesh.Nejse kjo qe per oren e historise.Kurse persa i perket hebrejve dhe tokes qe ato kane shume mire historia e deshmon qe aglezet ia vodhen palestinezeve dhe ia dhane cifuteve qe bota i urren si rrace.Pervec kesaj anglezet i vrane muslimanet me mjete qe sot i perdorin ne irak.Shiko foton.

----------


## Alket123

BREAKING NEWS!

Ministria e Jashteme Iraniane ka hapur ankandin kush do jape cmimin me te leverdisshem per plotesimin e reaktorit te pare berthamor 360 megawatt me uje te lehte. Amerikanet po ashtu jane te mirepritur. Ruset jane te favorizuarit e pare. Fillimet e Reaktorit te pare i kane kushtuar Iranit 800 milione dollare amerikane.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...T&SECTION=HOME

Shqiperia prodhon rreth 400megawatt nga te tera hidrocentralet.

----------


## darwin

> Albin mos harro qe Izraelitet jan te parit qe kan ardhur ne ate toke perprara Arabve kurse Anglezet erdhen me shume se 1,000 vjet me vone aty qe filluan te ndanin kufinjt.


Po kete kush e tha? Nqs historine e thote bibla, atehere po duke marre per baze kete liber zoti u tha "te zgjedhurve" - Cfarosni cdo popullsi lokale!

Pra, tokat nuk ndahen me "juridiksion" biblik.

Pastaj, historia e vertete e thote shume mire se si, "per tu lene vendin te ardhurve", u nisen per "turizem" pronaret e ligjshem te tokave, palestinezet, te cileve nuk u lejohet me qe te kthehen.





> "Nëse mendoni se hebrenjtë janë të shkelur, përse mendoni se muslimanët palestinezë duhet ta paguajnë çmimin për këtë?. Nëse ju i keni maltretuar, atëherë ndajeni një pjesë të territorit tuaj evropian për regjimin cionist që të mund atje të vendosin pushtet të cilën aq shumë e dëshirojnë, ndërsa ne për këtë do t`ju mbështesim"


e ka njefare llogjike ky presidenti.

----------


## Alket123

> e ka njefare llogjike ky presidenti.


Ku e shikon llogjiken ti darwin? kur te haje ca bomba nga izraeli kjo eshte me e llogjikshme.

kujton se po e sulmoi izraeli vendet ne rajon do ngrihen ne lufte kunder izraelit.

kush do ngrihet mbreti Abdullah i Jordanise apo Mubaraku i Egjiptit apo Musharafi i Pakistanit apo mbreti i Arabise Saudite?  po fluturon me presh irani.

----------


## darwin

> Ku e shikon llogjiken ti darwin? kur te haje ca bomba nga izraeli kjo eshte me e llogjikshme.
> 
> kujton se po e sulmoi izraeli vendet ne rajon do ngrihen ne lufte kunder izraelit.
> 
> kush do ngrihet mbreti Abdullah i Jordanise apo Mubaraku i Egjiptit apo Musharafi i Pakistanit apo mbreti i Arabise Saudite?  po fluturon me presh irani.


Njefare llogjike pashe te fjalet e tij: 


> "Nëse mendoni se hebrenjtë janë të shkelur, përse mendoni se muslimanët palestinezë duhet ta paguajnë çmimin për këtë?. Nëse ju i keni maltretuar, atëherë ndajeni një pjesë të territorit tuaj evropian për regjimin cionist që të mund atje të vendosin pushtet të cilën aq shumë e dëshirojnë, ndërsa ne për këtë do t`ju mbështesim"


"kur te haje ca bomba nga izraeli" - lol.. tani, mire ky tipi (presidenti) qe ben "loje luftash" po nuk besoj se Izraeli do t'a beje ate gje.

megjithese, tani qe kujtohem, kane thene nje shprehje hebrenjte: "if we are going to be ruined, we'll drag the whole world on fire"

----------


## antares

Ne terminologjine teknke ky quhet Skenari i Samsonit. Per kete kane kontribuar jo pak lakejte e Berlinit me Nendetset e klasit delfin te cilat Izraeli i ka modifikuar per te leshuar raketa me mbushje berthamore. 2 te parat jane dhene si dhurate e taksapaguesit gjerman, e treta gjysem pergjysem (nderkohe Izraeli nuk ka paguar asnje Shekel....er....Dollar). Bushtra proamerikane ne Berlin po ben gati dhurimin e nje nendetseje te katert. Cmimi i pergjithshem 1.2 miljard$!
Ideja ishte se keshtu Gjermania i paguante demshperblime Izraelit per raketat e Sadamit ne Luften e pare te Gjirit (a thua se ishte Gjermania e jo Jankistani ai qe sulmoi Irakun atehere)!
Shpresojme qe "Meteoret" - Shahabet Iraniane ti japin fund tumorit Judaik ne rast te ndonje budallalleku cifut me Centralet Iraniane.
Ekspertet cifute po ulerijne me te madhe per nje goditje urgjente te centraleve para se sistemet Tor - M1  te instalohen dhe kolaudohen nga inxhinieret Ruse!
Idiotet kujtojne se kjo marrveshje do ekzekutohet ne 2006 apo 2007, Cdokush qe e ka sadopak haberin nga keto pune e kupton qe Sistemet Tor-M1 (Sam-16) tashme jane funksionale dhe vetem jepet lajmi per marrveshjen pasi ajo te jete bere fakt i kryer.
Ju kujtohet ajo marrveshja misterioze Iran-Rusi se keto dy shtete do bashkepunonin kunder penetrimit te Objekteve Fluturuese te Paidentifikuara (UFO) mbi territorin Iranian (Prill 2005)? E pra as Rusia e as Irani nuk kane ndermend te gjuajne UFO po te qerojne cdo objekt Janki apo Cifut mbi territorin Iranian. Ne ate moment kishte filluar instalimi dhe kolaudimi i Tor-M1!

Senatori Murtha e tregoi hapur se ne c'gjendje mjerane eshte Ushtria e Jankistanit! Nuk kane kellqe ata per Iranin e jo me pastaj per Korene ku e kane ngrene njehere Drurin si Gomari ne Duhan ne 1950-1953!

----------


## fjollat

> Gjatë fjalës që mbajti dje në një takim të nivelit të lartë të udhëheqësve islamikë në Arabinë Saudite, presidenti iranian, Mahmud Ahmedinexhad, tha se nëse evropianët pretendojnë se kanë vrarë miliona hebrenj, atëherë ata duhet t’i japin Izraelit një pjesë të territorit të tyre.
> 
> Sekretari i Përgjithshëm i Kombeve të Bashkuara, Kofi Anan, tha se ishte tronditur thellë nga këto komente dhe u bëri thirrje të gjitha vendeve të kundërshtojnë mohime të tilla të holokaustit.


Vërtet më mahnit guximi i këtij njeriu (inshallah nuk është bashkëpunëtor i bushit), është duke ia kaluar edhe bushit, me dallimin se ka të drejtë për gjithçka që thotë në lidhje me ameriko-jahudistanin.

ps, antarës finally ta paskan hapur derën, aman, të lutem kujdes si shprehesh, mjaft i ofendove robt këtu, se ta mbyllin derën menjëherë lol  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## oiseau en vol

Fjollat, vetem nje pyetje per ju, te tjeret s'kam pune :

Ç'mendon ti per mua nese une te them ne sy haptas qe nuk ka patur asnje spastrim etnik ne Kosove, asnje te vrare, te gjithe ishin terroriste, nuk eshte djegur asnje shtepi, e nuk ka patur kurre qofte dhe nje refugjat te vetem ne Kukes dhe ne Bllace ?

Te lutem mu pergjigj shkurt, pa shume lajle-lule, jam nje i poshter apo jo, dhe a te mahnit guximi im ?

----------

